# USB drive won't work

## fRIOUX

Ok, so I got an iAudio F1 because it appeared to have fairly normal linux support.  It looks like it's at least a little weird, as it won't currently work on my computer, but it worked on my friend's computer, so it can at least be done.

First off, if possible, I'd like to get it to work automatically, but I hear that the whole ivman/dbus/hald is currently not worth the hassle (it makes my computer crash within 2 hours) so I can settle for a mount/unmount button.  But that's really a sidenote.

Here is one of the errors I got (dmesg) when I plug it in.

```
usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

Here's another one after unplugging it and plugging it back in.

```
usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 7

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: COWON     Model: iAUDIO F1         Rev: 0100

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 04

SCSI device sda: 2032384 512-byte hdwr sectors (1041 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

SCSI device sda: 2032384 512-byte hdwr sectors (1041 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:<6>usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

sd 1:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

sd 1:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

```

And lastly, when it appears that it may work:

```
usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 8

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: COWON     Model: iAUDIO F1         Rev: 0100

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 04

SCSI device sda: 2032384 512-byte hdwr sectors (1041 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 2032384 512-byte hdwr sectors (1041 MB)

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:<6>usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

sd 2:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

sd 2:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

Now what if I do a mount on sg0? or sda?  Watch:

```
FrewSchmidt frew # mount /dev/sg0 /mnt/usb/

mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device

FrewSchmidt frew # mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb/

mount: special device /dev/sda does not exist

```

If I could get some help from anyone it would be great.

----------

## nomorecoolnames

Hello fRIOUX.  There are a few things you should ensure.  Assuming your usb device has a VFAT partition on it, make sure that you have VFAT support in your current kernel. Here is a post I was on last night that is similar to your problem. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-420294-highlight-.html

----------

## fRIOUX

Thanks for the quick reply.  I have support for VFAT already.  I could post my .config if you think that would be helpful, although I kinda doubt it.

----------

## nomorecoolnames

Try running udevmonitor and then inserting your usb device.  You should see something similar to 

```
UEVENT[1136612392] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-4 

UEVENT[1136612392] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0 

UDEV [1136612392] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-4 

UEVENT[1136612392] add@/class/scsi_host/host4 

UEVENT[1136612392] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.8 

UDEV [1136612392] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0 

UDEV [1136612392] add@/class/scsi_host/host4 

UDEV [1136612392] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.8 

UEVENT[1136612397] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0 

UEVENT[1136612397] add@/block/sda 

UEVENT[1136612397] add@/block/sda/sda1 

UEVENT[1136612397] add@/class/scsi_generic/sg0 

UEVENT[1136612397] add@/class/scsi_device/4:0:0:0 

UDEV [1136612397] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0 

UDEV [1136612397] add@/class/scsi_generic/sg0 

UDEV [1136612397] add@/class/scsi_device/4:0:0:0 

UDEV [1136612397] add@/block/sda 

UDEV [1136612397] add@/block/sda/sda1 
```

----------

## nomorecoolnames

Also what is the output of 

```
fdisk -l /dev/sda
```

?

----------

## fRIOUX

Nothing.

----------

## nomorecoolnames

Did udevmonitor give you any output?

----------

## fRIOUX

Yessir.  And speaking of, I am going over my udev configuration right now to make sure that it's all good and stuff.  But here is what it said:

```

UEVENT[1136697772] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UEVENT[1136697772] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UDEV  [1136697772] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UEVENT[1136697772] add@/class/scsi_host/host16

UEVENT[1136697772] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.42

UDEV  [1136697772] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UDEV  [1136697772] add@/class/scsi_host/host16

UDEV  [1136697772] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.42

UEVENT[1136697777] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0/host16/target16:0:0/16:0:0:0

UEVENT[1136697777] add@/block/sda
```

----------

## fRIOUX

and:

```
UEVENT[1136697827] add@/class/scsi_generic/sg0

UEVENT[1136697827] add@/class/scsi_device/16:0:0:0

UDEV  [1136697827] add@/class/scsi_generic/sg0

UDEV  [1136697827] add@/class/scsi_device/16:0:0:0
```

----------

## fRIOUX

And now it's doing more funny stuff, like adding and removing when I don't mess with it.  Look at this:

```
UEVENT[1136698367] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UDEV  [1136698367] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UEVENT[1136698372] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UDEV  [1136698372] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UEVENT[1136698372] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UEVENT[1136698372] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UEVENT[1136698372] add@/class/scsi_host/host0

UEVENT[1136698372] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.6

UDEV  [1136698372] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UDEV  [1136698372] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UDEV  [1136698372] add@/class/scsi_host/host0

UDEV  [1136698372] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.6

UEVENT[1136698377] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0

UEVENT[1136698378] add@/block/sda

UEVENT[1136698386] add@/class/scsi_device/0:0:0:0

UDEV  [1136698386] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0

UDEV  [1136698386] add@/class/scsi_device/0:0:0:0

UDEV  [1136698386] add@/block/sda

UEVENT[1136698495] remove@/class/scsi_device/0:0:0:0

UEVENT[1136698495] remove@/block/sda

UEVENT[1136698495] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0

UEVENT[1136698495] remove@/class/scsi_host/host0

UEVENT[1136698495] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UEVENT[1136698495] remove@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.6

UEVENT[1136698495] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UDEV  [1136698495] remove@/class/scsi_device/0:0:0:0

UDEV  [1136698495] remove@/block/sda

UDEV  [1136698495] remove@/class/scsi_host/host0

UDEV  [1136698495] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0

UDEV  [1136698495] remove@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.6

UDEV  [1136698495] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UDEV  [1136698495] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UEVENT[1136698497] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UEVENT[1136698497] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UEVENT[1136698497] add@/class/scsi_host/host1

UEVENT[1136698497] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.7

UDEV  [1136698497] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UDEV  [1136698497] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UDEV  [1136698497] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.7

UDEV  [1136698497] add@/class/scsi_host/host1

UEVENT[1136698501] remove@/class/scsi_host/host1

UEVENT[1136698501] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UEVENT[1136698501] remove@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.7

UEVENT[1136698501] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UDEV  [1136698501] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UDEV  [1136698501] remove@/class/scsi_host/host1

UDEV  [1136698501] remove@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.7

UDEV  [1136698501] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UEVENT[1136698502] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UEVENT[1136698502] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UEVENT[1136698502] add@/class/scsi_host/host2

UEVENT[1136698502] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.8

UDEV  [1136698502] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UDEV  [1136698502] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UDEV  [1136698502] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.8

UDEV  [1136698502] add@/class/scsi_host/host2

UEVENT[1136698502] remove@/class/scsi_host/host2

UEVENT[1136698502] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UEVENT[1136698502] remove@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.8

UEVENT[1136698502] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UDEV  [1136698502] remove@/class/scsi_host/host2

UDEV  [1136698502] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UDEV  [1136698502] remove@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.8

UDEV  [1136698502] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UEVENT[1136698503] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UEVENT[1136698503] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UEVENT[1136698503] add@/class/scsi_host/host3

UEVENT[1136698503] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.9

UDEV  [1136698503] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UDEV  [1136698503] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UDEV  [1136698503] add@/class/scsi_host/host3

UDEV  [1136698503] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.9

```

It just keeps adding and removing, and I'm not even touching the device.

----------

## nomorecoolnames

What does dmesg tell you while all this is happening?

----------

## fRIOUX

```
scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 7

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 7

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 8

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 8

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 9

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb-storage: device scan complete

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 9

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/all, error -71

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 12

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: COWON     Model: iAUDIO F1         Rev: 0100

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 04

SCSI device sda: 2032384 512-byte hdwr sectors (1041 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

hub 1-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 7.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

SCSI device sda: 2032384 512-byte hdwr sectors (1041 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:<6>usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

sd 4:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

printk: 54 messages suppressed.

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

sd 4:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 12

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 13

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

----------

## nomorecoolnames

Ok.  Lets see your kernel config please.

----------

## fRIOUX

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5

# Sat Jan  7 23:20:41 2006

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA24XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=y

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="800x600@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# SN Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JBD is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_PROC_KCORE is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

There should be an easier way to post that...

----------

## nomorecoolnames

Looking through your config I would say that the device should work.  I would try as a last resort changing 

```
# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set
```

 in the block devices section.

----------

## fRIOUX

I'm gonna try that.  I'll reboot and if it makes a difference I'll settle for it for the meantime.  Either way I'll post an update when I know.

----------

## fRIOUX

The certainly changed things.  But it didn't quite fix them.  Here's various outputs with the new kernel.

udevmonitor:

```
udevmonitor prints the received event from the kernel [UEVENT]

and the event which udev sends out after rule processing [UDEV]

UEVENT[1136705258] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UEVENT[1136705258] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UDEV  [1136705258] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UEVENT[1136705259] add@/block/uba

UEVENT[1136705261] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.3

UDEV  [1136705261] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UDEV  [1136705261] add@/block/uba

UDEV  [1136705261] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.3

UEVENT[1136705359] remove@/block/uba

UEVENT[1136705359] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UEVENT[1136705359] remove@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.3

UEVENT[1136705359] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UDEV  [1136705360] remove@/block/uba

UDEV  [1136705360] remove@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.3

UDEV  [1136705360] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UDEV  [1136705360] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UEVENT[1136705361] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UEVENT[1136705361] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UDEV  [1136705361] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7

UEVENT[1136705371] add@/block/uba

UEVENT[1136705371] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.6

UDEV  [1136705371] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0

UDEV  [1136705371] add@/block/uba

UDEV  [1136705371] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev1.6

```

dmesg:

```
usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

ub(1.3): GetMaxLUN returned 0, using 1 LUNs

 uba:end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 0

end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device uba, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

ub(1.6): GetMaxLUN returned 0, using 1 LUNs

```

Mounting:

```
FrewSchmidt frew # mount /dev/uba /mnt/usb/

uba

```

So, still no go as it stands.  I am going to take out that last thing from the kernel as it didn't seem to help and it supposedly cripples usb support.  Thanks so much for your help so far.

----------

## fRIOUX

I'm not exactly sure what I did, but it works now.  I'm not exactly happy with not understanding why it works, but if it works consistently, that would be great.  Thanks for the help.

----------

## nomorecoolnames

Do you think that your old kernel config was out of step with the kernel you were actually using?

----------

## fRIOUX

Well, I think that what happened was I installed a new kernel (r5) but didn't actually add it in my boot menu, and so I kept using the old kernel.

----------

## paddlaren

Just for the record....

When I mount my iAudio or any other devices I allways use the /dev/sdf1, never the /dev/sdf

The /dev/sdf is the entire disk

The /dev/sdf1 is a partion on the disk and commonly the space for information.

When I partion a dsik with fdisk I use /dev/sdf and creates the /dev/sdf1 etc.

Note that the /dev/sdf migt as well be /dev/sda or whatever on your computer. On mine it seems to relate to the USB-port i plug in to.

// Erik

----------

## tuam

 *fRIOUX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71
> 
> usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71
> ...

 

I had similar problems because of an incompatible USB 2 chipset (IIRC ALi). Does lspci recognize it exactly, or is it an "unknown" something?

FF,

 Daniel

----------

